# The~Random~Club



## HotTorchic (Jun 22, 2010)

Talk about whatever you like ^-^

Rules:
1. Post at least one word, not just :p or something.
2. Don't post anything besides the form if you haven't been accepted yet.

Form:
Username:
Age:
Why do you want to join:
Post something random:

Members:
HotTorchic
Zangviper
Starshine
Zackrinian
NightDaemon
Dinru
godzilla898
Charizard2K


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 22, 2010)

Username: Zangviper
Age: 16
Why do you want to join: Because I said so, now go to your room.
Post something random: In Soviet Russia, something random post YOU.


----------



## Starshine (Jun 22, 2010)

Form: ~Yes, this is one :D~
Username: ~Starshine, or call me Talyn~
Age:~11~
Why do you want to join:~Because I can be pretty random, and that might lead to an interesting conversation XD ~
Post something random: ~I have an epic invisible flamethrower... and nobody shall take it! >:( It's mine I tell you!~


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 22, 2010)

Username: Zackrinian
Age: 14
Why do you want to join: this looks like some fun, and I AM IN TO THIS STUFF!
Post something random: I don't even know how I want my username to be pronounced :sweatdrop:


----------



## Lili (Jun 22, 2010)

Username: NightDaemon
Age: 13
Why do you want to join: Why the hell not?
Post something random: SHMAOZAO


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 23, 2010)

all accepted. yay for randomness!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 23, 2010)

NightDaemon said:


> Post something random: SHMAOZAO


It's ADVENTURE TIME!!!!


----------



## Lili (Jun 23, 2010)

~With Jake the Dog and Finn the Human~


----------



## Starshine (Jun 23, 2010)

*Admits she still hasn't watched that show, and then realizes she isn't playing the Silence game* Ops... Ummm... flamethrower time? * Takes out invisible flamethrower and launches sparks in the air* aww, I think it's broken... D:


----------



## Dinru (Jun 23, 2010)

Form:
Username: Dinru
Age: Private
Why do you want to join: Because this looks kind of cool.
Post something random: There are three purple monkeys inside of my fedora and I'm not allowed in Cañada anymore because of it.


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 24, 2010)

accepted. 
by the way, our trademark is *gLoMpZ*


----------



## godzilla898 (Jun 25, 2010)

Form: Yes, yes it is.
Username: godzilla898
Age: 12
Why do you want to join: I love randomness. Always have, always will.
Post something random: My battle cry is "TORTILLA!!!" I'm dead serious.


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 25, 2010)

accepted.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2010)

Username: Charizard2K
Age: 19
Why do you want to join: Why do YOU want to join?
Post something random: I flew to Canada but I had to come back because I forgot the fork to go with the ceiling fan. 

INSANITY IS A DISEASE!! SANITY IS THE MENTAL DISORDER!!!!
<----
Actually that's my motto meaning, once someone starts acting random and insane, it's contagious! Once everyone is insane then sanity is the odd one out!


----------



## godzilla898 (Jun 25, 2010)

^ I think that's what's happening in the whole world.


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 25, 2010)

The world needs more insanity. Insanity is healthy. Charizard...something is accepted.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2010)

Charizard2K and don't forget it. (Hey I don't know why that's my name, just tradition I suppose) 


I NEED SCISSORS! 61!


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 25, 2010)

*gets scyther to use x-scissor* There you have your scissors!


----------



## Starshine (Jun 25, 2010)

Sanity is only a fragment of your imagination.


----------



## Kevin Dragonfly (Jun 25, 2010)

Zangviper said:


> Username: Zangviper
> Age: 16
> Why do you want to join: Because I said so, now go to your room.
> Post something random: In Soviet Russia, something random post YOU.


in soviet russia people like you get shot



Starshine said:


> Form: ~Yes, this is one :D~
> Username: ~Starshine, or call me Talyn~
> Age:~11~
> Why do you want to join:~Because I can be pretty random, and that might lead to an interesting conversation XD ~
> Post something random: ~I have an epic invisible flamethrower... and nobody shall take it! >:( It's mine I tell you!~


how~do~people~not~want~to~slap~you~in~the~face
also eleven year olds cannot into flamethrowers sorry son



Zackrinian said:


> Username: Zackrinian
> Age: 14
> Why do you want to join: this looks like some fun, and I AM IN TO THIS STUFF!
> Post something random: I don't even know how I want my username to be pronounced :sweatdrop:


you're into acting like a douchebag hipster toddler-child from 2005???



NightDaemon said:


> Username: NightDaemon
> Age: 13
> Why do you want to join: Why the hell not?
> Post something random: SHMAOZAO


oh oh i'm in hysterics that word is so edgy and funky XDDDDDDD



Dinru said:


> Form:
> Username: Dinru
> Age: Private
> Why do you want to join: Because this looks kind of cool.
> Post something random: There are three purple monkeys inside of my fedora and I'm not allowed in Cañada anymore because of it.


you're 14 and an idiot
also trying too hard to be cooooool



HotTorchic said:


> accepted.
> by the way, our trademark is *gLoMpZ*


because that hasn't been used before ever



godzilla898 said:


> Form: Yes, yes it is.
> Username: godzilla898
> Age: 12
> Why do you want to join: I love randomness. Always have, always will.
> Post something random: My battle cry is "TORTILLA!!!" I'm dead serious.


DORAGON CRASHI



Charizard2K said:


> Username: Charizard2K
> Age: 19
> Why do you want to join: Why do YOU want to join?
> Post something random: I flew to Canada but I had to come back because I forgot the fork to go with the ceiling fan.
> ...


like fuck you're nineteen, me lad
go to bed it's way past pogey o clock



HotTorchic said:


> The world needs more insanity. Insanity is healthy. Charizard...something is accepted.


healthy to act like a spaz on the tubes but remain a socially awkward reject for ever irl?


----------



## Starshine (Jun 25, 2010)

Kevin Dragonfly said:


> how~do~people~not~want~to~slap~you~in~the~face
> also eleven year olds cannot into flamethrowers sorry son


Son? You've got to be kidding. It's my invisible flamethrower, it doesn't have to make sense, and it can't actually hurt anyone. It's kinda my signature gag, a running joke if you will. And slapping me in the face? Quite honestly I hope you are joking. D:< 

But then again, it could just be that for the past 5 years I've been made fun of at school for no reason, and I kind of get a bit touchy :D. But that's just me.

PIE WAR! *Throws cream pie :D *


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 25, 2010)

"Kevin Dragonfly uses troll... It doesn't affect Zangviper"

"Admin uses ban... it's super effective!"


----------



## Kevin Dragonfly (Jun 25, 2010)

Starshine said:


> Son? You've got to be kidding. It's my invisible flamethrower, it doesn't have to make sense, and it can't actually hurt anyone. It's kinda my signature gag, a running joke if you will. And slapping me in the face? Quite honestly I hope you are joking. D:<
> 
> But then again, it could just be that for the past 5 years I've been made fun of at school for no reason :D. But that's just me.
> 
> PIE WAR! *Throws cream pie :D *


not joking 
and being made fun of at school
can't say I am surprised in the slightest



Zangviper said:


> "Kevin Dragonfly uses troll... It doesn't affect Zangviper"
> 
> "Admin uses ban... it's super effective!"


clearly it does since you said fuck you to me earlier
alsoooo I'm still here aren't I


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 25, 2010)

^ This guy doesn't quit. Ha, I love it.


----------



## Kevin Dragonfly (Jun 25, 2010)

Zangviper said:


> ^ This guy doesn't quit. Ha, I love it.


I'm Zangviper and I'm cool because I pretend to be well above cretins such as that faggot Kevin

I WISH I WAS BADASS


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2010)

not joining this club because it's stupid, but _don't feed the trolls_ 

it isn't that hard to ignore him if you don't like him, it's called not posting a reply >_>


----------



## Kevin Dragonfly (Jun 26, 2010)

that dude with the TROLOLOLO avatar is legit cool 

not as cool as Zangviper though, what a bro
I only came here to slap-a some-a yo faces because this club is shit ridiculous but this guy gives me reasons to stay fuck yea


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 26, 2010)

Username: Hematophyte
Age: 14, going on 15
Why you want to join: BECAUSE I CAN'T STAND SANITY. It's too sane. :\
Post something random: "The quick brown fox jumped over the small lazy dog" is the shortest sentence anyone has ever come up with that has all 26 letters in English. On a related subject, my iPod is named Ted.


----------



## Starshine (Jun 26, 2010)

I have a shorter one: All 26 letters in English. XD

Anyway, welcome to the team :D


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 26, 2010)

Starshine said:


> I have a shorter one: All 26 letters in English. XD
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the team :D


That is shorter, isn't it? Thanks for the welcome! :D

Now if you'd excuse me, I'm going to throw France at a mountain goat now. *misses and hits a statue of a grapefruit*


----------



## Phantom (Jun 26, 2010)

Kevin Dragonfly said:


> like fuck you're nineteen, me lad
> go to bed it's way past pogey o clock


Uh yes I am. And I am not a "lad".

SHOE
LACES
MAKE
BAD
COOKIES


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 26, 2010)

Starshine said:


> I have a shorter one: All 26 letters in English. XD
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the team :D


Cwm fjordbank glyphs vext quiz.

And yes, those are real words.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 26, 2010)

Kevin Dragonfly said:


> this club is shit ridiculous but this guy gives me reasons to stay


I wholeheartedly agree with this statement.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 26, 2010)

Trolls make the world a better place. 
HIS POWER LEVEL's OVER 9000!!!!


----------



## Kevin Dragonfly (Jun 26, 2010)

Hematophyte said:


> Username: Hematophyte
> Age: 14, going on 15
> Why you want to join: BECAUSE I CAN'T STAND SANITY. It's too sane. :\
> Post something random: "The quick brown fox jumped over the small lazy dog" is the shortest sentence anyone has ever come up with that has all 26 letters in English. On a related subject, my iPod is named Ted.


you seem almost normal
self loathing? oh dear
and wow you must be the first person to ever name an ipod
it's not like they have an option to name them or anything
edgggyyyyyy



Charizard2K said:


> Uh yes I am. And I am not a "lad".
> 
> SHOE
> LACES
> ...


I don't care son I will call you whatever I want
and nothing can convince me you're nineteen
how's college/work going


----------



## godzilla898 (Jun 26, 2010)

Charizard2K said:


> Trolls make the world a better place.
> HIS POWER LEVEL's OVER 9000!!!!


No, it's HIS TROLLING LEVEL IS OVER 9000!!!!

Oh, I almost forgot. *Throws a banana cream pie at the next poster*


----------



## Phantom (Jun 26, 2010)

Works doing good, I actually have tomorrow off. Sadly Monday I work at two accounts, eh overtime <3 Also genius, it's summer, I don't start school again til August, besides I was thinking about taking a year off. 

*hit with cream pie* BANANA!

Has anyone seen the camel? It stole my chewing gum.


----------



## Starshine (Jun 26, 2010)

No, I haven't seen him. He also stole my Nomelade.  ;_;


----------



## Mai (Jun 26, 2010)

Form:
Username:Dragonair
Age:OMG STALKER!!! Well it's- *Gets eaten by a rabid togekiss*
Why do you want to join: Because it sounds fun.
Post something random: Rabid togekisses make the best Watmelade but if you try to drink it they will eat you and then be exploded by a shiny geodude.


----------



## Starshine (Jun 26, 2010)

Dynamite explodes. Dynamite = Shiny Geodude?


----------



## opaltiger (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm afraid that because this thread seems to be largely spam, and since there's a perfectly good thread for that already, I'll have to lock it unless someone can give me a reason why it should exist.


----------

